# Delta 6" Jointer 37-196 opinions?



## Paul W Gillespie (Jul 7, 2011)

Found this Jointer on CL tonight and wanted to know what you all think. http://baltimore.craigslist.org/tls/2821957153.html

It is a Delta 37-196 Jointer. I talked to the guy and he said there is some slight surface rust, but nothing too bad. He biught it new a while back because he wanted to get into woodworking, but never really did much with it and found a different hobby. He is asking $250 and I am going to check it out tomorrow.


----------



## mickit (Oct 5, 2009)

That's a solid little jointer...but a little high on the price for a used without warranty. If you do go after it take a decent straight edge with you. check each of the tables for flatness. Alignment isn't a major issue, they are completely adjustable. I'd also take a piece of wood along and make a test cut(it should be wired 120VAC) and listen to the motor under load. Also check the fence for flatness...again alignment isn't an issue, any alignment issues can be adjusted out. Do make sure all the parts are there. Parts availability is kind of hit and miss these days.


----------



## Paul W Gillespie (Jul 7, 2011)

After missing out on getting Bruce Springsteen tickets this morning thanks to Tickmaster sucking and them selling out in like 30 seconds, I went to check out the jointer. Lets say I am now 0-2. People are funny. This thing had some rust issues, nothing that looked too bad, but did have some deeper looking drink rings and an all over rusty sheen on the unpainted cast iron parts. It had a mix of dust and grease/gunk on it. It squeaked when I adjusted the fence. The topper was when I looked at the blades and they all had some deep nicks in them from hitting something. He says they will sharpen right out, but I doubt it.

This is the people are funny part. I was not 100% scared off, I had cash in my pocket and my brother to help me move. Before I even make an offer I say "It is what I am looking for but looks like it is going to take more than I really wanted to put into it, both work and money, to get it right." To which he seemed to get offended and said " You are looking from something for nothing. This machine costs around $1200 new." Really? This is 2012 and I have google, the model # and internet forums. I said "no way, I looked it up and this machine may have been around $500-600 new and Amazon/others were blowing them out at $350 a few years back." I could tell this guy wasn't playing ball, so I thanked him and left. I would have felt OK at $175-200, but he didn't seem like even hearing an offer. 

He said he had a guy who asked about buying both the jointer and a planer he was selling for $500, but told the guy I was coming to check out the jointer. He may get it, but I know I will find the right one for me if I keep looking. For now I will put the cash back in the bank, clean up and try adjusting my benchtop and keep looking for a good floor model. I think my benchtop will be OK once I adjust the blades.


----------



## knotscott (Nov 8, 2007)

The jointer sold new in the $550-$650 range. $250 seemed pretty reasonable. Surface rust should out come pretty easily, and dings should sharpen out of the knives...at the very least, you can replace with new knives for under $20. The squeaks on the fence don't mean much that some WD40 wouldn't take care of....squeaks when the cutter head spins could mean bearings. I wasn't there, but I don't think I would have passed on this one....or at least would have made a good offer. The nice thing about being a buyer is that you can call back if you want it and it's still available. In the end, you've got to be comfortable with the decision, so you may have done the right thing listening to that little voice.


----------



## Paul W Gillespie (Jul 7, 2011)

Oh well, I don't think I will be calling back. While I may have missed this deal, if it was one, I didn't like the guys attitude and it didn't feel right. I didn't feel like messing with the blades and teh rust was more than I had expected. I don't mind working on cleaning them up, I did with my BS rust, but I wasn't sure some of it would come off on this one. Who knows. I am sure there will be another jointer on CL and I am in no rush.


----------



## joesbucketorust (Dec 13, 2011)

LOL - but he bought it new and never really used it. Stored indoors in a climate-controlled non-smoking shop under a cotton-lined tarp. Only fed pine by a little old-lady who did woodworking on Sundays after church.
What do you mean Google says it was $300 new? He paid $1600 on sale. See, this is the collectors edition - black stripe down the leg, they only made a limited (35,000) of those. Those aren't nicks in the blade - those are for making your own custom molding with lines down the middle. 
That's not really rust, it's just a light coating of oxidation from the air conditioner. It'll buff right out with some 60 grit in a belt sander and on and on. 

That's just too familiar a scene on CL these days. I've never seen so many rusted mangled pieces of metal advertised as "only been used once." Now I refuse to make the drive until I see pics. And grumpy old man that I am, I have no problem telling a wannnabee-seller that he is full of it. 

Keep looking, something will show up in good condition at a decent price.


----------



## Buckeyephil (Jan 25, 2011)

I bought that same exact jointer a little over a year ago, I think I gave 225 for it. The guy I bought mine from had a very nice shop and all if his tools looked well taken care of. I just wanted to give you something to compare too.


----------



## ArmedFerret (Aug 24, 2011)

I got clearance to get a CL jointer on the 15th, so don't you go buyin the one I have my eyes on. :laughing:


----------



## Paul W Gillespie (Jul 7, 2011)

AF the 15th is a long time from now. Do you have one lined up? How do you know it will still be there? This one was in Pasadena and after I thought about I was back and fourth whether I should have bought it or not. Still don't know, but I have not worry about it and move forward. Good luck.

PWG


----------



## ArmedFerret (Aug 24, 2011)

Oh no guarantees it'll be available still, but if not, I'll set my budget aside and patiently wait for another one to come along. Worst case I'll take the road trip up to PA and hit up the grizzly store.


----------

